# [email protected] ev



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CT&TRick said:


> Is there anyone in this world that can help me with parts, for starters an ignition switch, as well as technical assistance concerning the motor drive portion?
> Thanks,
> Rick


Maybe. What are you talking about?


----------



## CT&TRick (Jan 17, 2015)

HeyMajor, 
I have a 2010 CT&T E Zone electric car. I was blowing a 30 amp main fuse due to 1 shorted diode. With that resolved I found the contacts on my ignition switch were burnt up. The mechanical side is fine, the switch fits in the very end of the mechanical switch. It uses an off/power common then rotate clockwise to approx. 2 o'clock and accessories turns on and latches electrically. Then you turn to run, approx. 3 o'clock and supposedly you will move based on direction selection and depressing pedal. Haven't got that far yet. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have to get my 86 year old mother in law driving. Neighborhood only.
Thanks Again,
Rick


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

ah, a golf car of sorts.

http://cttev.com/e-zone/










Sorry I can't help with factory replacement parts source, but perhaps some work and you could get some aftermarket parts to replace the cheap factory parts. Probably helpful if you post pictures of the suspect parts and maybe someone will know what you can use to replace them.


----------



## CT&TRick (Jan 17, 2015)

Great idea, please see attached. I only need the electrical part but have no problem ordering complete assembly. Thanks for your time.
Rick


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you see any part numbers on casting? I suppose Ct&t used generic part from popular mass produced car; since they're from Korea I'd guess it's from Kia or Hyundai...


----------



## CT&TRick (Jan 17, 2015)

I see a casting on the mechanical switch housing that appears to be the letters UC and a stamped #JF18. Good point on the possible mfg. as this ignition switch has steering wheel lock incorporated. This car has all the bells and whistles for road ready as well as power windows, seat heaters, AC/Heat & electric trunk release. Pretty snazy for mother in law to ride around block.
Rick


----------

